# No sound from surround speakers after tv swap.



## cleo523 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just bought a Vizio smart tv to replace a tv hooked up to older Onkyo receiver with surround sound speakers. After hooking up all the cables into Vizio, I have no sound coming out of surround speakers. What did I miss? I had optical cable from receiver hooked up to DVD player previously. Should I have hooked that up to new TV?
Thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Please post links to manuals of the equipment in question – thanks.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## natelivliv (Jan 4, 2019)

had this problem with my 5.1 and I searched for the answers everywhere. Nothing worked for me. I had changed the jacks, switched environment into room mode. Nothing worked. When you change environment into room it will play all the sound in the configure tab. But those sounds are not exactly from the right speaker. Even if we only connected via one cable,ie 2.1 it will play all test sounds, which means the system is not surround actually. I ended up with this and was thinking not to play via 5.1, instead just use 2.1. But I finally found a real solution which worked for me. CONNECT ALL WIRES CORRECTLY. Instead of turning the speaker system into 5.1 just keep it in thr initial condition when it is on. You dont have to change any settings. Just turn on yhr speakers. It worked for me and I'm very happy now. You dont want to change the environment too.. perfectly working. I hope this will help.. sorry for my bad english. Try this method. Thank you !!



Plex Kodi Lucky Patcher


----------



## deathshad0w (May 5, 2019)

Are the drivers new?


----------



## dudleypadberg (Mar 4, 2021)

I was exactly searching for this . Thanks for such post and also check Best Meats To Smoke


----------

